# SPS-Forumstreffen 2008



## Markus (2 Februar 2008)

im Mai ist es wieder soweit.

Gibt es besondere Wünsche?

Wann sollen wir?
Ich wäre für anfang Mai, also 9,10,11


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2008)

Hallo Markus.

Meinst Du es hat Sinn das Treffen über die Pfingstfeiertage zu legen ??????
Vorteil ist natürlich das men einen Tag länger zum ausnüchtern hat.... nachteil ist das einige nicht können (dürfen)  

Mein Vorschlag wäre der 16.5. - 18.5


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2008)

*Pfingstwochenende ???*

Hallo,

also das Pfingstwochenende ist da bestimmt keine gute Wahl. Viele haben sich für Pfingsten eher was mit der Familie vorgenommen und auf den Autobahnen ist dann eh die Hölle los. Suche einfach ein anderes Wochenende aus, diesmal aber ohne Dauerregen  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich wäre für anfang Mai, also 9,10,11



Wenn Du auf den *Ferienkalender* schaust, ist der ganze 
Mai nicht so ideal. Je später, je besser.


----------



## afk (3 Februar 2008)

Ich denke auch, daß sich dieses Jahr eher Ende Mai / Anfang Juni für das Forumstreffen anbietet.

Gruß Axel


----------



## veritas (3 Februar 2008)

Wo findet das Treffen statt ?

lg


----------



## marlob (3 Februar 2008)

Da ich auch mal meine Premiere beim Forumstreffen feiern würde, wäre mir als Termin auch Ende Mai oder Anfang Juni am liebsten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Februar 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, daß sich dieses Jahr eher Ende Mai / Anfang Juni für das Forumstreffen anbietet.





marlob schrieb:


> Da ich auch mal meine Premiere beim Forumstreffen feiern würde, wäre mir als Termin auch Ende Mai oder Anfang Juni am liebsten



Genau. Vom 30.05. ...  01.06.08 wäre (auch) mein Vorschlag.

Vielleicht ist der Termin ja mehrheitsfähig.  

Dann sind die Pfingstferien, die Reisewochenenden dazu und die
*Feiertage* im Mai vorbei.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Februar 2008)

veritas schrieb:


> Wo findet das Treffen statt ?
> 
> lg



In *Osterach-Unterweiler* im *Haus Schwanen* waren auch 
die letzten Treffen - und soweit mir bekannt ist es auch 
für dieses Jahr wieder so geplant.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2008)

Der 30. Mai bis 01. Juni ist sicher eine gute Wahl. Ich schließe mich da meinen Vorrednern (oder Vorschreibern, aber das hört sich so diktatorisch an ) an.


----------



## dtsclipper (3 Februar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In *Osterach-Unterweiler* im *Haus Schwanen* waren auch
> die letzten Treffen - und soweit mir bekannt ist es auch
> für dieses Jahr wieder so geplant.



Hai Gerhard...
Mal 'ne Frage...

Ist der nächstgelegene Flughafen der von Friedrichshafen ??
Oder ist einer besser gelegen ?


----------



## Zefix (4 Februar 2008)

@DTSclipper 
Ich fahr am Flughafen MUC vorbei, wenns wäre.

@Rest 
Also ich wäre auch für 30.5-1.6.

Denn Pfingsten muss ich auf ein Bikertreffen :sm19:


----------



## Markus (4 Februar 2008)

ok, dann nehmen wir den 30.
friedrichshafen ist der nächste, ca 40min


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Februar 2008)

Gut.
Dann bräucht ich nur noch entsprechende Details, dann kann ich mal schauen ob ich es einrichten kann.
Versprechen kann ich aber nix, bevor meine Regierung nicht zustimmt kann ich eh nix sagen...


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2008)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Versprechen kann ich aber nix, bevor meine Regierung nicht zustimmt kann ich eh nix sagen...



Regierung = Frau/Freundin ODER Chef  

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dtsclipper (5 Februar 2008)

In diesem Fall, also bei dieser Fragestellung, bin ich sogar Untertan zweier Götter...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> ... Frau/Freundin ...





dtsclipper schrieb:


> ... Untertan zweier Götter...



Ist das nicht ein wenig anstrengend?


----------



## dtsclipper (5 Februar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wenig anstrengend?


 
       Nö.
Denn wo ein Wille, da ein Gebüsch !


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (5 Februar 2008)

Nie wieder Gebüsch

   

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

mal wieder hoch damit...
also wir machen die ganze geschichte wieder von freitag bis sonntag.

jeder der will darf wieder ein projekt vorstellen oder einen kleinen vortrag halten.

ich versuche jemanden von siemens zu besorgen, mein vorschlag wäre für dieses jahr "PCS7" oder "SIMOTION", muss aber nicht. ich frage mal was die uns bieten können.

meinen beckhoffvertreter aus ravensburg frage ich auch, der typ wäre sicher interessant da er früher in der entwicklung tätig war, ansosnten sollen die einen promoter/trainer schicken...

mein vorschlag wäre in diesesm jar das "technische" programm am freitag abend beginnen zu lassen. und dafür am samstag morgen frühestens um 10:00
im letzten jahr gingen einige erst kurz vor dem profinetvortrag von der netten herrn von siemens ins bett...
...wenn der seinen vortrag dieses jahr wieder alleine hält kommt der sicher kein drittes mal mehr...   


also wer was was erzählen will - bitte melden!

teilnehmer bei mir im haus max. 10-16 (einzelzimmer)
weitere hotels sind 2-10km entfernt, ist eben mit dem fahren problematisch.

anmeldefomrulare und ein programm folgen!

kosten wird der spass wieder 120€ für übernachtung und verpflegung.
wenn ihr eurem boss das programm vorlegt geht das vorm fiskus als weiterbildung durch.

getränke werden alle gesponsort, hauptsächlich von den firmen die oben ihre banner plaziert haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 März 2008)

Steht der Termin 30.05.- 01.06 ? Dann bin ich dieses Mal leider nicht dabei. 

Macht ja nix... Ich hatte ja in dieser Woche 2 Miniforumstreffen


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (8 März 2008)

Wenn ich in dieser Zeit wieder in Tübingen sein sollte, schau ich mal rein.....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 März 2008)

Hallo Markus,

reserviere bitte schon mal ein Einzelzimmer (Nichtraucher) im Gästehaus für mich. Danke.
Die alkoholfreien Getränke gehen auch diese Jahr wieder auf DELTALOGIC. Und falls du Sponsorenprobleme bei den alkoholischen Getränken hast, melde dich einfach bei mir.


----------



## maxi (13 März 2008)

Ist der Ort da nähe Bodensee?
Glaue da bin ich schon einmal durch gefahren,
evtl kucke ich mal gerne vorbei.
Sind nur so 150km


----------



## Markus (18 April 2008)

also der termin vom 30.05 bis 01.06 2008 steht!

am programm arbeite ich noch, es kommt wer von siemens und wer von beckhoff, denke das wird noch mehr.

ich bin derzeit selten daheim, deshalb hinkt die sache ein wenig...

ihr könnt euch den termin eintragen, wenn ihr euch reservieren wollt reicht eine pn an mich - die offiziellen anmeldeformulare mit programmauflistung kommen noch...

kurz - es steht alles, nur der papierkram muss noch etwas warten.


----------



## marlob (18 April 2008)

Dann reserviere mir mal ein Einzelzimmer 
Nichtraucher, inkl. Fass Bier, 3 Flaschen Black Label und einer netten, hübschen Blondine


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2008)

Ich bin in der Woche vor dem Treffen auf Urlaub in der Schweiz. Vielleicht kommen ich mit meiner Regierung am Samstag auf nen Sprung vorbei. Muss ich aber erst noch abklären ob wir evtl. dann auch ne Übernachtung einschieben.

Gibt es schon eine Teilnehmerliste ?


----------



## marlob (18 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> …
> 
> Gibt es schon eine Teilnehmerliste ?


Willst du dein Kommen von den Teilnehmern abhängig machen.
Bier schmeckt immer, egal wer da ist


----------



## nade (18 April 2008)

Und erst recht wenns Freibier ist


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

Hallo euch,


bei mir ist es Wetterabhängig.
Wenn schönes oder halbwegs schönes Wetter ist komme ich mit Motorrad vorbei. Bei schlechten Wetter vielleicht mit meiner Regierung auf einen Sprung um mal Hallo zu sagen.

Grüsse euch allen,

der Freibierlätschel


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo euch,
> 
> 
> bei mir ist es Wetterabhängig.
> ...



*ROFL* Bayerisches Weichei !


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> *ROFL* Bayerisches Weichei !


 
Hey ich fahr doch gar keine BMW.
Gehe doch auf die 35 Grenze zu.
Ich werd ale 
Noch paar Monate und dann habe ich den 35 Gehörsturz *grins*


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

Ich hoffe ich darf überhaupt kommen.
Und der Zotos dann lieb ist.
Und kein UG kommt, weil den sonst haue.


----------



## Integer (19 April 2008)

Sind da auch Schweizer willkommen? 
Wenn ja, wäre toll, wenn sonst noch wer aus der Schweiz teilnimmt, damit ich auch mal zwischendurch in schitzerdütsch fachsimpeln kann und mich nicht so verloren vorkomme.


----------



## Markus (21 April 2008)

Integer schrieb:


> Sind da auch Schweizer willkommen?
> Wenn ja, wäre toll, wenn sonst noch wer aus der Schweiz teilnimmt, damit ich auch mal zwischendurch in schitzerdütsch fachsimpeln kann und mich nicht so verloren vorkomme.


 

aber selbstverständlich sind auch schweizer willkommen!
du solltest aber dein eigenes laptop oder zumindest deine eigene tastatur mitbrignen - wir haben hier keine mit "chqurrr" taste


----------

